# Sony SnapLab Printers CR20L



## PhotoHogs (Mar 26, 2014)

Not sure where to post this one, I can't see a forum for printers. I recently acquired a used SnapLab CR20L printer. This is the SONY not the DNP version. Has anyone had any luck getting this unit to work with Windows 8. Sony does not provide Win 8 drivers.

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Mar 26, 2014)

PhotoHogs said:


> Sony does not provide Win 8 drivers.
> 
> Thanks


That's pretty much the end of the story.

Only Sony knows the software and hardware details that affect writing a driver for their printer so it will work with Windows 8.
It's very unlikely Sony will provide that kind of proprietary product information to any other company.


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 30, 2014)

One way would be buy a windows 7 laptop to do your printing.  Have you tried the Win 7 driver?  It may work.

You could partition the drive and make a dual boot system.  The problem there is you have to install the older operating system first.  See Microsoft Can I have more than one operating system on my computer (multiboot)?.

Phil


----------

